# Palladium-rhodium mine



## Lino1406 (Apr 20, 2022)

A friend of mine has an access to palladium rhodium and iridium ore, content around 2-3 kg/ton (average of my many findings), wants help in recovery. Please contact [email protected]


----------



## Yggdrasil (Apr 20, 2022)

Slightly confused now, since nothing add up. 
It’s not 1 of April now is it?
Have our friend Lino been hacked?
Way too little information way too much values to make sense and a gmail address???
He should know how to contact the right people too.


----------



## Lino1406 (Apr 20, 2022)

Sorry, half of said content is silver, the rest is palladium, rhodium, iridium, platinum, ruthenium and gold


----------



## Edelview1505 (Jul 31, 2022)

Hello,
We can help in planning or running project to recover the Pgm metals.
Is the input material 2-3 kg will be concentrate from the Ton ore? So the refinery will handle the concentrate directly?


----------



## Herald (Aug 1, 2022)

Edelview1505 said:


> Hello,
> We can help in planning or running project to recover the Pgm metals.
> Is the input material 2-3 kg will be concentrate from the Ton ore? So the refinery will handle the concentrate directly?


Hi, 

Could you get in touch with me, I have a rhodium ore, 20% by wt., hxrf results, I'm looking for someone to held move or extract the metal, thanks


----------



## Yggdrasil (Aug 1, 2022)

Herald said:


> Hi,
> 
> Could you get in touch with me, I have a rhodium ore, 20% by wt., hxrf results, I'm looking for someone to held move or extract the metal, thanks


Herald.
You need to get a proper ICP or other analytical spectrographic test done on your ore.

What I see on the picture is a quartz like rock, and according to the XRF there was no Si in there only 4% Si in there.

That plainly make no sense, something is off, and your Analytical company should be asked some critical questions or return your money.

Edited some mistakes.


----------



## Lino1406 (Aug 1, 2022)

Si will not show on XRF due to low atomic weight


----------



## Yggdrasil (Aug 1, 2022)

Lino1406 said:


> Si will not show on XRF due to low atomic weight


Thanks Lino, I didn't know that.
But is that true for all XRFs? 
I have seen alleged XRF tests showing both Si and Al.


----------



## Lino1406 (Aug 1, 2022)

Depends on XRF requirements, "ordinarily" Si, nonmetals, light elements will not show


----------

